# Öffenlicher Bereich > Sitten und Bräuche im alten/ heutigen Thailand >  Weisheiten,Sprichwörter Redensarten in Thailand

## schiene

Man kann nicht alles richtig machen,aber man kann alles falsch machen meinte gestern Somlak zu mir.Das Sprichwort kannte ich und fragte wo sie es her habe.Das sagt man in Thailand manchmal so meinte sie.
Ich denke viele solcher Redensarten sind in der ganzen Welt ähnlich.So wie die berühmte Nadel im Heuhaufen.In Thailand sagt man eine Nadel im Ozean suchen.

Kennt ihr noch andere Weisheiten,Redensarten und Sprichworte aus Thailand?(neeee,nicht die die ständig an den Bars zu hören sind)  :cool:

----------


## schiene

Das paßt doch auch irgendwie ins Forum und vielleicht denkt mal der ein oder andere drüber nach!
Sprichwort aus Thailand: Wenn der eine nicht will, können zwei nicht streiten.

----------


## schiene

Noch ein schönes Sprichwort aus Thailand welches zum Nachdenken anregt.

"Wende dein Gesicht der Sonne zu,dann fallen die Schatten hinter dich!"

----------

> Noch ein schönes Sprichwort aus Thailand welches zum Nachdenken anregt.
> 
> "Wende dein Gesicht der Sonne* zu,dann fallen die Schatten hinter dich!"


* Das kann nicht aus Thailand sein.   ::

----------


## schiene

> Zitat von schiene
> 
> Noch ein schönes Sprichwort aus Thailand welches zum Nachdenken anregt.
> 
> "Wende dein Gesicht der Sonne* zu,dann fallen die Schatten hinter dich!"
> 
> 
> * Das kann nicht aus Thailand sein.



hehehe daß das weibl.Geschlecht nicht in die Sonne geht ist schon richtig,aber beim mänl.isses nicht so schlimm.Also wird dieser Spruch von einem Thai aus der Männerwelt stammen. :aetsch:

----------

Okay, dies könnte sein. Wobei der Trend der weissen Haut auch bei den Männern nun anfängt. z.b. after shave balsam mit whitener.


Ich fürchte das Sprichwort wird aussterben.....   ::

----------


## schiene

Phommel,sieh die Sonne als das Gute und den Schatten als das Schlechte.Dann hats auch einen Sinn das Sprichwort.

----------

Es stammt wirklich aus Thailand, hatte es schon mal in einer Sammung von internationalen Sprichwörtern gefunden.

Ausser diesem kenne ich nur noch* "Auch die Fische des Königs haben Gräten."* (aber hatte ich ja schon mal als Signatur)

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Joseph

Naja, dann versuche ich's nochmal (hatte heute morgen schon mal gepostet, wo der Post geblieben ist, weiß ich nicht..., war nichts Anstößiges dabei...)

Sucht Mann eine Frau, so gibt man ihm den Rat:

ดูช้างให้ดูหาง
ดูนางให้ดูแม่
ดูให้แน่ต้องดูถึงยาย

Wenn man einen Elefanten kauft, guckt man auf den Schwanz
Wenn man heiratet, guckt man auf die Mutter,
um sicher zu sein, besser noch auf die Großmutter...

Joseph

----------


## big_cloud

Den Spruch find ich echt goil, hat sowas von sozialistischer Gleichmacherei

----------


## Joseph

Sehr sehr viele Sprichwörter des heutigen Thailands stammen aus dem Lehrgedicht von Pra Ruong. Dieses Lehrgedicht wird als ein sehr wichtiges Werk der Thai-Literatur angesehen. Es soll aus der Sukothai-Zeit stammen (ca.1250-1250) und wird von manchen dem Ramkamhäng zugeschrieben. Es sind 158 Sprichworte, viele dieser Lehrsätze prägen noch heute das Leben der Thais, besonderas in ländlichen Gegenden (sagt Frau A. Otrakul, will mich nicht mit fremden Federn schmücken...). 

Ein Satz darin lautet z.B. อ่ยาใฝ่เอาทรัพย์ท่าน = Nimm nicht des Anderen Geld!

Wie man in den Foren liest, halten sich manche nicht daran...

Joseph

----------


## Daniel Sun

> Ein Satz darin lautet z.B. อ่ยาใฝ่เอาทรัพย์ท่าน = Nimm nicht des Anderen Geld!
> 
> Wie man in den Foren liest, halten sich manche nicht daran...


Dafür braucht man nicht mal in Foren zu lesen, um zu wissen, dass sich da nicht jeder dran hält...  ::

----------


## Met Prik

Noch eins:

"Versuche nie den Rüssel des Elefanten zu tragen"

----------


## Joseph

hier fallen mir noch welche ein:

โลภมาก ลาภหาย wer alles haben will, kriegt am Ende nichts (da vielleicht der ein oder andere von Euch das Sprichwort mal verwenden will, gebe ich hier noch die Aussprache: Lohb mahg - lahb hai)

มีควัน ย่อมมีไฟ
Wo Rauch ist - da ist auch Feuer!

ยื่นแก้วให้วานร
wörtlich: dem Affen einen Kristall geben
Bedeutung: Perlen vor die Säue werfen

Es gibt auch zahlreiche Sprichwörter, welche die Überlegenheit des Mannes gegenüber der Frau herausstellen, etwa: Die Frau ist Büffel - Der Mann ist Mensch

Joseph

----------

อ่ยาใฝ่เอาทรัพย์ท่าน dazu wüßte ich auch noch gerne, wie man es ausspricht.

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Joseph

aber gerne!

อ่ยาใฝ่เอาทรัพย์ท่าน = Nimm nicht des Anderen Geld! 

Aussprache: yah fai au sapp thann (das kommt der Aussprache am nächsten)
yah und fai haben einen tiefen Ton, au hat den gewöhnlichen mittleren Ton, sapp den hohen Ton, tann den fallenden Ton...

hier das Sprichwort noch etwas aufgebröselt:

อ่ยา (yah) leitet einen negativen Befehl (Imperativ) ein, 
ใฝ่ (fai) ist eher ein selteneres Wort der Schriftsprache, bedeutet "Interesse bekunden, sich interessieren für" (das normale Wort wäre "sonndjai"
่เอา (au) kann man mit "haben wollen" übersetzen (oft hört man: mai au = will ich nicht)
ทรัพย์ (sapp), in der Umgangsprache hört man meist sappsinn, = Vermögen, Geldbesitz
ท่าน (tann) ist eigentlich ein persönliches Fürwort, heißt "Sie", drückt Respekt und Distanz aus, bedeutet hier "von ihm", also von jemand Anderem. (eigentlich fehlt hier, um den Besitz-Genitiv auszudrücken, das Wörtchen ของ = kong, aber das lässt man oft weg...) 

also eigentlich: "intessier Dich nicht dafür, das Vermögen eines Anderen haben zu wollen!"

Im übrigen: wenn Ihr mal was übersetzt haben wollt (Thai-Deutsch oder umgekehrt) - ich helfe gern - bin aber kein "vereidigter" Übersetzer, übersetze alles nur nach bestem Wissen, aber ohne Gewähr...Bin allerdings schlecht im Lesen undeutlicher Handschriften...Oder wenn Ihr mal was zur Thaisprache wissen wollt, fragt nur...

Joseph

----------

Joseph, vielen Dank für die ausführliche, ausgezeichnete Erklärung!

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Joseph

Hier noch eine Redensart, die man oft hört, wenn man über eine schöne Frau spricht:

สวยแต่รูป จูบไม่หอม

(Aussprache etwa: suei dtäh ruhb, djuub mai hoom)

wörtlich: nur die Gestalt ist schön, wenn man sie küsst, duftet sie nicht

Bedeutung: schön anzusehen, aber nix dahinter....

Joseph

----------


## schiene

> Noch eins:
> 
> "Versuche nie den Rüssel des Elefanten zu tragen"


wenn ich mir vorstelle so nen riesen Ding tragen zu müssen?das dürfte selbst bei der Damenwelt nicht gut ankommen  ::

----------


## schiene

hab auch noch nen schönes thail.Sprichwort gefunden.
 Wenn die Hoffnung aufwacht,
legt sich die Verzweiflung schlafen.


ein weiteres lautet:
nai nam mi pla, nai nah mi khau - Im Wasser gibt es Fisch, auf dem Feld gibt es Reis.

----------


## Joseph

schiene schreibt:
"ein weiteres lautet:
nai nam mi pla, nai nah mi khau - Im Wasser gibt es Fisch, auf dem Feld gibt es Reis."

Dies ist ein in Thailand sehr bekannter Satz aus der berühmtesten Inschrift des Ramkhamhaeng, eines Herrschers der Sukothaiperiode. Auf diesem (angeblich) ältesten Zeugnis thailändischer Schrift wird das Leben zu damaliger Zeit in den üppigsten Farben geschildert, der obige Satz ist ein Beispiel dafür.

(Übrigens gibt es auch Wissenschaftler, die behaupten, die Inschrift sei eine Fälschung, im Auftrage König Mongkuts hergestellt, um die Vergangenheit Thailands zu glorifizieren....wie weit das ernst zu nehmen sit, kann ich natürlich nicht beurteilen)

"nai nam mi pla, nai nah mi khau" ist auch der Titel eines thailändischen Liedes...

Joseph

----------


## Joseph

verflucht...schon wieder ein Doppel...was mach ich nur? (ist wahrscheinlich die Flasche Wein schuld, die ich gerade einsam und allein geleert habe...)

Joseph

----------


## schiene

> verflucht...schon wieder ein Doppel...was mach ich nur? (ist wahrscheinlich die Flasche Wein schuld, die ich gerade einsam und allein geleert habe...)
> 
> Joseph


Alleine Wein trinken macht keinen Spaß   da wird man immer so  mehr Spaß machts zu

----------


## Joseph

Ja, schiene, das weiß ich auch. Wenn es nach mir geht, wird die Situation sich etwa im Feb. 2008 ändern...vorher ist nix zu machen...man sagt ja, Vorfreude sei die größte Freude, aber ich weiß nicht...

Joseph

----------

Joseph,

1.Wein und doppelt, kenn ich auch, hat bei mir dann allerdings mehr mit den Augen zu tun.
2.Februar? War das jetzt als Einladung zu verstehen?
3.Wieder einmal Danke, diesmal für deine tolle Erklärung zu nai nam mi pla, nai nah mi khau

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Joseph

Noch 'ne Redensart gefällig?

ปิดทองหลังพระ

Aussprache etwa: Bpid thong lang phra

wörtlich: Goldplättchen an den *Rücken* einer Buddhastatue heften

Bedeutung: Gutes tun, ohne es jemanden wissen zu lassen (so wie Buddha nicht bemerkt, wer an seinem Rücken Gold anheftet, so soll möglichst auch der, dem man etwas Gutes tut, nicht erfahren, von wem die Wohltat kommt...)

Joseph

----------

Ist schon verwunderlich, dass einige Thai-Sprichwörter, zumindest sinnverwand mit deutschen Sprichwörtern sind. In Deutschland gibt es ja auch das Sprichwort: Tue Gutes ohne darüber zu reden.

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Joseph

ja, viele Sprichwörter haben im Deutschen eine Entsprechung. Z.B. auch:

หนีเสือปะจระเข้

Aussprache: nieh söa bpa djorakeh

wörtlich: vor dem Tiger fliehen -auf ein Krokodil stoßen

deutsche Entsprechung: Vom Regen in die Traufe kommen

Joseph

----------


## schiene

Ja,es ist so,in der ganzen Welt gibt es Sprüche,Weisheiten und Redewendungen die sich sehr ähneln.

----------


## Joseph

eine weitere Redensart:

 ฝากเนื้อไว้กับเสือ 

(etwa: Faag nöa wai gab söa)

wörtlich: dem Tiger Fleisch zur Aufbewahrung anvertrauen

Bedeutung: den Bock zum Gärtner machen...

Joseph

----------

Dieser Threat ist, insbesondere Dank Joseph super! Werd mir die Sprichwörter mal in einem extra Dokument zuzammenstellen und hoffen, dass ich es schafe einige auswendig zu lernen.

Joseph, vielen Dank!

Grüße

Volker

----------

Mit der Thaischrift haperts noch ein bisschen - viel -, von daher setze ich's mal in Teutsch hier rein:

Versuche nie den Rüssel eines Elefanten zu tragen

und...

Kommst du in eine Stadt, in der alle Menschen ein Auge geschlossen haben - dann tue desgleichen

----------


## Joseph

Nach Volkers Lob muss ich unbedingt noch was hier reinstellen:

ไม้อ่อนดัดง่าย ไม้แก่ดัดยาก

Aussprache etwa "mai oohn dad ngai - mai gäh dad yaak"

wörtlich: "junger Ast ist leicht zu biegen - alter Ast ist schwer zu biegen"

Bedeutung: "Was Hänschen nicht lernt, lernt Hans nimmermehr"
oder, was das gleiche ist, "Einen Baum soll man biegen, solange er jung ist". 

Für mich ist es nicht schwierig, an thailändische Sprichwörter zu kommen. Gebe das Wort สุภาษิต bei Google ein und Hunderte fallen mir entgegen...

Joseph

----------


## Dieter

Wer gegen den Wind pisst wird nass.

----------

Joseph, wenn du so weiter machst, artet das ja für mich in Arbeit aus, das alles mit copy and paste zusammenzustellen, werd ich aber machen und find es  :super: 

Das Sprichwort, Nimm kein Geld von Anderen, habe ich nach deiner Aussprachevorgabe zu meiner Frau gesagt und sie hat es verstanden! Auch :super: , hat aber sofort gekontert, dass ich ja kein anderer sei, sondern ihr Ehemann, naja, wo sie recht hat, hat sie recht.

Spreche dir nochmals Lob aus und sage DANKE!

Grüße

Volker

----------

Wenn du etwas nicht weist - lächle. Dies lässt dich zwar nicht intelligenter erscheinen aber darfür wenigstens freundlich.

----------


## schiene

> Wenn du etwas nicht weist - lächle. Dies lässt dich zwar nicht intelligenter erscheinen aber darfür wenigstens freundlich.


Jo Phommel,diese Taktik wird gerne sehr oft in Thailand angewand

----------

> Wenn du etwas nicht weist - lächle. Dies lässt dich zwar nicht intelligenter erscheinen aber darfür wenigstens freundlich.


Dein Lebensmotto?

----------

Wie gut mich Volker schon kennt   ::

----------


## Joseph

Lese gerade einen thailändischen Roman (Pahyu djai = "Sturm der Herzen")
-hauptsächlich um mein Thai zu verbessern.

Darin kommen einige Sprichwörter und Redensarten vor, eines gefällt mir gut:

ไม่มีอะไรแห้งเร็วก่วาน้ำตา

mai mih arai häng reo goah nahm dta

Übersetzung: nichts trocknet schneller als Tränen

Joseph

----------


## Joseph

Naja, dann will ich nochmal ein typisch thailändisches Sprichwort bringen. Es ist aber schwierig zu verstehen, weil es sich auf eine nur in Südostasien verbeitete Tätigkeit bezieht, und ich muss daher etwas weiter ausholen. 

Sicher kennt Ihr alle "Kanom Böang". Für die, die den Namen des Gebäcks nicht kennen, hier ein kleines Bild:



Das Aufbringen des Teigs mit einer kreisenden Bewegung auf die Backunterlage wird bei den Thais "laleng" (ละเลง) genannt, und die Thais sagen, das sei eine schwierige Arbeit, die zwar leicht aussehe, aber viel Übung und Geschick erfordere...

"chaleng kanom böang" steht also für etwas, was schwierig zu meistern ist.

Das Sprichwort lautet ละเลงขนมเบื้องด้วยปาก

Aussprache etwa: chaleng kanom böang du-ei bpaak.

wörtlich: Aufbringen des Teiges vom Kanom Böang (auf die Backunterlage) mit dem Mund

Bedeutung: versprechen, etwas Schwieriges tu tun, aber es dann nicht halten...

Joseph

----------

Den Fred gerade erst endeckt, super Josef.  :super: 
Und danke. Gerne noch mehr.
Habe gerade schon bei jemandem bleibenden Eindruck hinterlassen.  :cool:

----------


## Joseph

Danke Monta!

Doch habe ich gerade in meinem letzten Post einen Fehler entdeckt: bei der Aussprache muss das 1. Wort  "laleng" statt "chaleng" heißen...

Sorry...

Joseph

----------


## Samuianer

...das stellt mal ein bisschen die tatsaechlichen Schwierigkeiten dar, eine phonetische Sprache, in der Phonetik einer anderen Sprache zu kleiden, ehem ...mangels entsprechender Laute, zu artikulieren, korrekt auszuprechen.

Das Witzige ist ja das es sich AUCH bei Thais oft unterschiedlich anhoert - untereinander verstehen die das immer - ist eine Langnase involviert - gibt es entweder verzogene Gesichter, schallendes Lachen oder mindestens Stirnrunzeln...

Es gibt so unwahscheinlich viele Worte, die ein wenig falsch betont, was ganz Anderes bedeuten, haeufig auch eine Peinlichkeit sein koennen.

TiT

Ist der Ruf erst ruiniert, lebt es sich gaenzlich ungeniert....!

 :cool: 

Manchmal werde ich allerdings das Gefuehl nicht los das, wenn so ein "Missverstaendniss" erwaehnt und dargestellt wird, das die Ursache auch ein wenig dem leicht infantil-makaberen Humor entspringt.

Das absichtlich der "Verdreher" hervorgehoben wird, um auf eine verhaltene Art und Weise auf diese Moeglichkeit hinzuweisen - ohne dabei sich direkt in ein schraeges Licht zu stellen!

...finde ich mindestens interessant, jemanden schon aehnliches aufgefallen..?

----------


## Dieter

> Manchmal werde ich allerdings das Gefuehl nicht los das, wenn so ein "Missverstaendniss" erwaehnt und dargestellt wird, das die Ursache auch ein wenig dem leicht infantil-makaberen Humor entspringt.


Das merkste jedesmal wenn Du "nam jim" im Restaurant bei der Bedienung bestellst. Sie machen sich einen offensichtlichen Spass daraus, auf die delikate Aehnlickeit mit einem weiblichen Koerpersekret hinzuweisen   :cool:  .

----------

Weiß nur, dass ich das Wort "nam" mit Vorsicht benutzen muss, hat mir schon mehrere Lacher eingebracht.

Grüße

Volker

----------

> ...untereinander verstehen die das immer...


Auch nicht, schon oft festgestellt.
Der Kontext bringt es dann aber.

----------


## Samuianer

@Dieter: "Naman Hoi", "Hoi", "grosser Bruder, oder Jahr: "Pi"......  :cool:  same, same,  "Kai Giau" (Omlett), wird, falsch ausgesprochen zu "Pinkel-Ei".. usw. bis ins Unendliche. 

Manches ist schlichweg albern, manches, je nach Situation jenseits von lustisch... manchmal finden sie halt einfach Alles lustisch... kommt mir manchmal so rueber als wird es als Praeventiv"waffe" gegen einen aufkeimenden Inferioritaetskomplex eigesetzt...


@Monta, na klar kommts im Kontext... so wie bei uns, mir faellt da erstmal nur das Schloss (Tuerschloss, Koenigsschloss) ein, was 'ne Doppelbedeutung hat...wird ja auch im Kontext klar um welches Schloss es handeln muss!

Deswegen vermute ich kein Missverstaendniss, sondern eine Art verbales Federballspiel....manchmal interessant, meist aber irgendwie kindisch.  :cool:  wie der Humor der meisten hier eben...wie bei den Samstags-Spass-Shows...wenn Alle nur noch kreischen und Keiner weiss warum...  :cool:

----------


## Joseph

Naja, will hier nochmal eine Redensart posten, muss aber dazu erst etwas erklären:

Die Pflanze "Dtonn Boon" (ต้นบอน) hat Blätter, deren Oberfläche mit einer Wachsschicht versehen ist. Diese ist wasserabstoßend. Wenn es regnet, stehen daher oft kugelförmige Wassertröpfchen auf dem Blatt. Wenn das Blatt sich etwas bewegt (wenn man leicht dranstößt, oder vom Wind z.B.) rollen die Wasserkügelchen hin und her. Daher sagt man:

เหมือนน้ำกลิ้งบนใบบอน

ีืungefähre Aussprache: möan nahm gling bonn bai boon

wörtlich "wie das Wasser, das auf dem Blatt der Bon-Pflanze hin- und herrollt. 

ฺBedeutung: etwas ist veränderlich, nicht zuverlässig.

So hört man öfter: น้ำใจหญิงเหมือนกลิ้งบนใบบอน
(nahm djai ying möan gling bonn bai boon)

Bedeutung:
"Die Gefühle einer Frau schwanken hin und her, so wie die Tropfen auf dem Blatt der Boon-Pflanze".

Wer sehen will wie die Pflanze aussieht, hier ist mal ein Bild.

http://www.weekendhobby.com/offroad/toy ... 915483.jpg

----------


## Dieter

Joseph, kannte ich noch nicht und gefaellt mir.  :super:

----------


## Joseph

Hier nochmal nach längerer Zeit ein Sprichwort, das ich heute zufällig las, aber vorher nicht kannte:

น้ำผักบุ้งไป - น้ำสายบัวมา

ungefähre Aussprache: nahm phackbung bpai - nahm saibua mah

Dieses Sprichwort ist wie viele symmetrisch ausgebaut, beide Hälften bestehen aus vier Silben und beide beginnen mit น้ำ = (eigentlich) Wasser, hier: Suppe

Am Ende stehen zwei Gegensätze: ไป bpai = gehen, มา = kommen.

wörtlich übersetzt: eine Wasserspinatsuppe geht, eine Lotosblumensuppe kommt

Bedeutung: man gibt etwas und bekommt etwas Anderes, Gleichwertiges zurück

Die Lateiner sagten "do ut des" = ich gebe, damit du gibst
Vielleicht entspricht es auch der Redensart "eine Hand wäscht die andere".

Josepf

----------

Mein Lieblings-Fred. (gerne mehr :wai :Lächeln: 
Josef, kannst Du was dazu sagen, ob die jeweiligen Sprichworte häufig oder selten In Thailand angewandt werden, soll heißen, werden sie immer von den Thais verstanden?

----------


## Joseph

@Monta:
früher (und wie ich höre, aber selbst nicht weiß, auch heute noch auf dem flachen Lande) waren Sprichwörter ein wichtiges Erziehungsmittel. Immer wieder wurden sie von Eltern zitiert. Sie tauchten in der Schule auf, Aufsatzthema: irgendein tiefsinniges Sprichwort. Oder der Aufsatz hatte -als Zusammenfassung des vorher Gesagten oder als Lehre aus dem Geschriebenen-  mit einem Sprichwort zu enden.

Da die Sprichwörter auf Grund ihres meist rhythmischen Aufbaus (siehe vor. Beispiel) leicht zu behalten waren, wurden sie immer wieder verwendet.

In den Städten sind Sprichwörter selten (oder seltener) geworden. Aber ich glaube, dass die meisten Thais aus Anhieb die meisten Sprichwörter verstehen, wenn sie sie hören...sie sind meist sehr überrascht, wenn sie Sprichwörter -richtig ausgesprochen- aus dem Munde eines Farangs hören. Sie halten ihren thailänd. Sprichwörter als Teil ihrer Kultur, sie trauen normalerweise dem Farang nicht zu, dass er sie verwenden kann...die im Sprichwort verwendeten Worte sind meist ziemlich leicht, keine komplizierten, aus dem Sanskrit/Pali stammenden Wörter...

Hier noch ein solcher Spruch (nachdem neulich jemand -vielleicht berechtigterweise-  meinte, ich würde Sprichwörter bringen, die ich von meiner Großmutter gehört haben könnte, versuche ich, jetzt nur solche zu bringen, die so bei uns nicht vorkommen, ich bin ja lernfähig...):

เมื่อน้ำมา ปลากินมด เมื่อน้ำลด มดกินปลา
ungefähre Aussprache:
                                  möanahmmah bplahginmod
                                  möanahmlod modginbpla

Das ist nach dem Schema A B - C D aufgebaut, wobei A und C sich entsprechen, beide unterscheiden sich nur durch das (gegensätzliche) Endwort: ma = kommen, hier steigen, und lod = sinken

B und D sind verdeht, nach dem Schema: aus "1 frisst 2" wird "2 frisst 1".

wörtl. Übersetzung: wenn das Wasser steigt (bei Flut), fressen die Fische die Ameisen, wenn das Wasser sinkt (bei Ebbe, fressen die Ameisen die Fische

Bedeutung: was du heute mit mir machst, mache ich morgen mit dir (heute bist du in einer besseren Position, morge bin ich es, dann mache ich mit dir, was du mit mir gemacht hast)

Joseph

----------


## Samuianer

Erinnert mich irgendwie an: "Quaele nie ein Tier zum Scherz, denn es fuehlt wie du den Schmerz!"

Ich bin mit Sprichwoertern seitens der Grossmutter aufgewachsen - schoene Tradition - leider - auch hier in Thailand am verschwinden!

Sprichwoertern bin ich hier in meiner Umgebung ganz selten ausgesetzt.
Wenn ich danach frage sprudeln einige hervor - aber der Gebrauch scheint zurueck zu gehen.

----------

Joseph, bin immer wieder begeistert über die präzisen Erklärungen und und auch die Aussprachehilfen! Meine Frau hat bisher alles verstanden und sehr erstaunt gefragt: Who is your teacher? Aber sie freunt sich immer sehr, wenn ich etwas Thai dazu lerne aber mir fällt es schwer, mir das zu merken.

Meine persönliche "Copy and Paste-Zudammenfassung" dieses Threats umfassat schon drei Seiten.

Nochmals Danke!

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Joseph

Wenn zwei Hände zusammenschlagen, hört man eine Art Knall. Dieses Geräusch kann nur entstehen, wenn *beide* Hände aufeinanderschlagen. Eine Hand allein kann das Geräusch nicht erzeugen.
Darauf beruht eine Redensart:

เสียงตบมือข้างเดียว

Ungefähre Aussprache: Si-äng dtop möh kaang diou

Sinngemäße Übersetzung: "Geräusch, das entsteht, wenn nur eine Hand schlägt" (also: kein Geräusch)

Man verwendet diese Redensart als Rat an einen, der streiten will, aber der andere läßt sich auf den Streit nicht ein.

Man sieht dazu auch Bilder, die immer ähnlich gestaltet sind. Hier ein Beispiel (es handelt sich um ein auf ein Tuch gemaltes Bild; ein Mönch, der  darüber in einer "Predigt" belehren wollte, hat das Bild gemalt und bei der Predigt zur Veranschaulichung verwendet):



Im Hintergrund sieht man Buddha, von dem gesagt wird, dass er diese Weisheit ("zum Streiten gehören immer zwei") gelehrt hat. Links sieht man eine Hand, die schlagen will, rechts sieht man eine Hand, die das nicht akzeptiert also nicht darauf reagiert, sondern stattdessen drei Räucherstäbchen anzündet.

Joseph

----------


## Joseph

Noch 'ne Redensart, die mir heute begegnete:

เขาไสกบย้อนเนื้อไม้

ungefähre Aussprache: kau sai gopp yon nöamai

hört sich leicht an, aber gleich drei, vier Worte sind doch relativ selten, ein Anfänger kennt sie so nicht:

กบ (gopp) ist hier kein Frosch, sondern bedeutet Hobel
ไส (sai, mit steigendem Ton, wobei ai kurz gesprochen wird) = drücken, schieben
ย้อน (yohn, besser wie das engl. "yawn" = gähnen) eigentlich "zurück" (z.B. in zurückdenken, zurückgehen), hier als Präposition "gegen"
เนื้อไ้ม้ (nöah mai) setzt sich zusammen aus   เนื้อ = (meist) Fleisch, hier Substanz, Stoff, Material   und  ไม้ = Holz, also zusammen "Holzsubstanz".

wörtliche Übersetzung demnach: er schiebt den Hobel gegen die Holzsubstanz, wir würden vielleicht sagen "er hobelt gegen den Strich"
was ich im Deutschen noch nicht gehört habe. Aber im Engl,. sagt man als Redensart "He planes the wood against the grain".

Naja, hoffentlich ist das nicht zu kompliziert...


Joseph

----------


## Daniel Sun

> Naja, hoffentlich ist das nicht zu kompliziert...


Nein Joseph, hast du sehr schön erklärt. 

Nur mir dem Frosch hast du mich etwas verwirrt. Ich dachet immer Forsch würde mit einen harten K betont (kopp) so wie etwa "Dick*kopp*".

Und เนื้อ wird das nicht nüah gesprochen? Also mit einem etwas langezogenem ü?

----------


## Joseph

@Daniel:
Naja, ich hab' schon mal zum Ausdruck gebracht, dass mir die Transkription sehr schwer fällt...doch habe ich mir bei beiden Wörtern etwas gedacht:

1) "gopp" Frosch bzw. Hobel. Die Schwierigkeit besteht darin, dass das "g" etwas, aber wirklich nur etwas, härter ist als das "g" bei uns. Schreibt man ein "k" und sagt sonst nix dazu, so spricht der Deutsche das als behauchtes "k", was völlig falsch wäre. Daher scheint mir "gopp" als beste Kompromisslösung. Die Schwierigkeit besteht darin, dass viele Konsonanten im Thai sehr ähnlich, aber nicht 100% exakt wie im D sind.-Ich weiß, dass viele Wörterbücher kein "g" sondern ein "k" verwenden, und für unser "k" ein "kh"...

2) nöah oder nüah: wieder gilt, den gesproche Vokal (besser die Vokalkombination) gibt es im D absolut nicht...der Vokal liegt etwa zwischen beiden, aber bei "ü" spitzt der Deutsche die Lippen stärker, daher habe ich "ö" verwendet. Der Thai hat dabei aber noch eine etwas andere Mundstellung als wir bei "ö", aber beim "ü" ist das noch stärker von der wirklichen Aussprache weg...

Wenn ich von meiner Reise wiederkomme, schlage ich vor, dass ich hier mal meine Vorschläge für die Wiedergabe von Thaiwörtern hier im Forum 
bringe...muss mir allerdings selbst dazu noch mehr Gedanken machen...

Da fällt mir noch etwas ein, aber ich weiß nicht, ob es technisch machbar ist. Bei gewissen Thaiwörterbüchern kann man das Wort anklicken und dann die Aussprache hören. Könnte man das auch im Forum machen? Dass man dann die auf Thai geschriebenen Wörter hören kann, dass man also irgendwie die Aussprache hinterlegt...naja, nur so ein Gedanke, aber das wäre sehr praktisch...in dem Fall könnten wir sogar  hier eine Art Thaikurs machen...

Joseph

----------


## Daniel Sun

Wollte dich nicht kritisieren, Jospeh. Und ich weiß auch das dieTranskription sehr schwer ist (hatte auch glesen, dass es dir besonders schwer fällt, da du die Sprache ohne gelernt hast).

Ich war halt nur einwenig verwirrt, da ich den Frosch nur als Kopp kenne. Daher noch mal die Frage wird Frosch und Hobel gleich betont bzw. ist es im Thai das gleiche Wort? Dasgleiche gilt für (Rind)fleisch bzw. Substanz/Stoff - Nüah oder Nöah, gleiche Betonung gleiches Wort in Thai?

Dein Vorschlag finde ich im übrigen sehr gut! Wäre schon eine tolle Sache, wenn man eine Audiodatei mit anhängen könnte. Nur die Schwirigkeit wäre wohl wer soll die Audiodateien erstellen? Einige wird man wohl fertig finden, aber bestimmt nicht die, die man grade braucht....

----------


## Joseph

Will gleich antworten, sitze sowieso vor dem PC...

Habe Deine Worte auch nicht als Kritk aufgefasst...im übrigen bin ich für sachliche Kritik immer zu haben...ich weiß, dass ich öfter Fehler mache, sei es aus Oberflächlichkeit, sei es aus einem Irrtum heraus...

Die Wörter für "gopp" für Frosch und "gopp" für Hobel sowie "nöah" für Fleisch
und "nöah" für Substanz etc. werden gleich geschrieben, gleich betont, es sind *dieselben* Wörter, die je nach Zusammenhang eine andere Bedeutung haben. 

Joseph

----------


## Daniel Sun

Ah, jetzt ist es auch mir klar!
Danke noch mal!

----------


## Samuianer

> ...Die Wörter für "gopp" für Frosch und "gopp" für Hobel sowie "nöah" für Fleisch
> und "nöah" für Substanz etc. werden gleich geschrieben, gleich betont, es sind *dieselben* Wörter, die je nach Zusammenhang eine andere Bedeutung haben. ...


Und doch ist die Aussprache anders? 

Siehste, und das ist was odd meint und mich fast an den Rand meiner Geduld bringt, wenn sich dann einer 'n Scherz erlaubt, wenn du nach Hobel fragst und zur Antwort kriegst:" das willst du mit 'nem Frosch plan machen?"

Meine auch das Go'p (frosch, Kroete) gedehnt ausgesprochen wird und Fleisch a.) eigentlich immer die Art (Rind, Schwein, Huhn) mitgesprochen wird, also Noe'ah Muu etc. und es eher nach "Nue'ah klingt.

Aber da s nur so am Rande..

----------


## Daniel Sun

> eigentlich immer die Art (Rind, Schwein, Huhn) mitgesprochen wird, also Noe'ah Muu


Ich kannt nur Nüah für Rindfleisch und Muu für Schwein!? Heißt es dann korrekt Nüah Muu wenn man von Schweinefleisch spricht?

----------

Richtig Daniel, "nüa:"  (เนื้อ)  alleine wird für Rindfleisch benutzt, oder auch "nü:a/ wu:a-" (เนื้อวัว).
Schweinefleisch wird mit "nüa:" zusammengesetzt, also "nüa: mu:" (เนื้อหมู)
Auch bei Hühnerfleisch "nüa: gai" (เนื้อไก่)

----------


## Daniel Sun

Na, dann ist mein weltliches Sprachbild ja wieder in Ordung...

----------


## Joseph

Also, da gerade meine thailänd. (Stief-)Mutter mich besucht hat (sie hat noch Sachen gebracht, die ich mitnehmen muss), hab ich wegen "gopp" = Frosch oder Hobel nochmal gefragt: wie ich schon sagte, die Aussprache ist absolut gleich, kein Unterschied. Dasselbe Wort. 

Was "nöah" betrifft: 

"nöah" ist ein Wort, dass seine Wurzel im Altchinesischen hat, dort hat man ein Urwort "nziuk" rekonstruiert, daraus haben sich die Wörter in den verschiedenen chinesischen Sprachen entwickelt, im Japanischen wurde es zu "niku", im Thai eben zu "nöah".

Im modernen Hochthai hat "nöah" verschiedene Bedeutungen, die semantisch (inhaltlich) verwandt sind:

1) jede Art von Fleisch, wobei eigentlich immer angehängt werde muss, was für ein Fleisch gemeint ist: nöah gä = Schaffleisch, nöah konn = Menschenfleisch.
Wenn aber der Zusammenhang klar ist -aber nur dann- kann man bei Rindfleisch das Wort für Rind weglassen, z.B. "ich esse kein Schweinefleisch, nur Rindfleisch" "mai gin muh, gin dtae nöah" 

2) Fruchtfleisch (z.B. Mangos etc.). Auch (wie in dem Sprichwort) "nöah mai" = "Holzfleisch", also das Holz selbst (ohne Rinde)

3) Gewebe, z.B. "nöah nang" = Hautgewebe
Oder "Phah nih mi nöa yaap" "dieses Tuch hat ein grobes Gewebe"

4) (abstrakte Ebene): Substanz, Stoff (Stoff im Übertragenen Sinn, jetzt nicht der Stoff eines Kleides oder so)

Dann gibt es noch weiteren Gebrauch außerhalb der obigen Klassifikation:
z.B. dih nöah dih jai (ดีเนื้วดีใจ) = glücklich sein, erfreut sein
oder döad nöah rohn jai (เดือดเนื้อร้อนใจ) wörtl. "das Fleisch kocht, das Herz ist heiß" also "ganz aufgeregt sein"
jau nöah (เจ้าเนื้อ) = fett und plump sein (sagt man nur von Kindern)

Ich war mal bei einem Wahrsager und hab mir (spaßeshalber) die Zukunft lesen lassen. Er sagte u.a. "khun ja mai mi nöah kuh jonn dtai" (คุณจะไม่มีเนื้อคู่จนตาย) =Sie werden niemals eine Lebensgefährtin haben bis zu Ihrem Tod!      Das werde ich aber mit Sicherheit widerlegen!!!

Joseph

P.S.: Obige "Weisheiten" hab' stammen aus meiner "Sammlung" zur Thaisprache, teilweise so gehört, teilweise aus Büchern, Romanen oder so, teilweise aus Wörterbüchern...

----------


## Samuianer

Na'm ist auch so ein Wort wo die jeweilige Bedeutung/Klassifikation angehangen wird.

Na'm Mamuang - Mangosaft
Na'm - Zapparod - Ananas Saft
Na'm due'm - Trinkwasser

etc.

Oel
Na'man - Oel
Na'man krueang - Motorenoel
Na'man Mangor'n - Olivenoel

etc.

----------


## schiene

An alle die hier hier fleisig geschrieben haben und viele Beispiele gebracht haben.Ich würde gerne die ganzen Sprichworte zusammenstellen und auf meiner Homepage mit einbringen.Habt ihr was dagegen wenn ich eure Übersetzungen und Beispiele übernehme?

----------


## Samuianer

Wuesste nicht was hier unter © laufen koennte - kein Einspruch!

----------


## Joseph

Wie schon als PN mitgeteilt: nix dagegen

Joseph

----------


## wein4tler

*Thailändische Sprichwörter und Redewendungen*


*Thailändisches Sprichwort*-----------------------------------------------*Deutsche Entsprechung*

Ein Haar versteckt den ganzen Berg.----------------------------------------Den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht sehen.

Am Morgen suchen, am Abend essen.---------------------------------------Von der Hand in den Mund leben.

Großes Wissen, langes Leiden.----------------------------------------------Was ich nicht weiß, macht mich nicht heiß.

Zwei Vögel mit einem Schuss erlegen.---------------------------------------Zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen.

Kokosnüsse dem Kokosnussbauern verkaufen.------------------------------Eulen nach Athen tragen.

Ein König nimmt seine Worte nicht zurück.----------------------------------Ein Mann, ein Wort.

Auf sieben Mal schlecht, folgt sieben Mal gut.--------------------------------Auf Regen folgt Sonnenschein.

Junges Holz ist leicht zu biegen, altes dagegen schwer.--------------------- Was Hänschen nicht lernt, lernt Hans nimmermehr.

Dem Affen einen Kristall geben.----------------------------------------------Perlen vor die Säue werfen.

Auf einem Elefanten reiten, um Heuschrecken zu fangen.---------------------Mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen.

Der Reiz des Kochlöffels bewegt den Ehemann zur ewigen Liebe.-------------Liebe geht durch den Magen.

Den Amboss zu einer Nadel schleifen.----------------------------------------Steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein.  

Rudere, rudere schnell, ehe der Markt vorüber ist----------------------------Morgenstund' hat Gold im Mund.
und die Lotusblüten verwelken.

----------


## schiene

Kann man vielleicht zusammen legen
http://siamonline.de/vbb/allerwelts-...-thailand-812/

----------


## Enrico

erledigt  ::

----------


## Kuhbach

Sehr interessant. Danke für die Ausführung.
Die meisten sich auch sehr gut nachzuvollziehen: Ein König nimmt seine Worte nicht zurück.  :Lächeln:

----------

